# Filter For Shrimp Nano?



## Ben M (11 Dec 2010)

Hi, i have a Superfish Aqua-qube 40, and the filter that came with it was tiny. However, i've just seen in my LFS the maxi-jet powerheads. am i right in thinking that i can attach a sponge to this to use it as a sponge filter for my shrimp to feed on? the ones they have are the mp400, 900 and 1200. are these suitable, and if so, where can i get the sponges from?

cheers


----------



## Tom (11 Dec 2010)

Buy a medium/fine sponge block meant for ponds and cut it to size


----------



## bogwood (11 Dec 2010)

Ive used powerheads and sponges many times in different situations.
Be careful its not too concentrated a jet of water.
I have greatest success keeping and breeding shrimps, with a gentle flow using externals.and a sponge like Tom suggests.


----------



## Ben M (11 Dec 2010)

thanks guys, i think i'll go for the 400lph one, as that give me a 10x turnover. do you think the bigger ones would be too much? and how does the sponge connect to the powerhead?

thanks


----------



## Tom (11 Dec 2010)

On my powerhead there was a cone-shaped intake at the bottom. It had a block of foam with a hole cut in the top so it just pushed on the inlet


----------



## Ben M (11 Dec 2010)

so like on this pic, and you put it over the cone at the bottom?

http://www.connecticutvalleybiological. ... xi-jet.jpg

cheers


----------



## Tom (11 Dec 2010)

Yep, just like that


----------



## Ben M (11 Dec 2010)

thanks, i think i'll get that then.  do you think the flow will be ok for the shrimp? and when i cut a piece of foam that's as deep as the cone, how big a diameter should i use? and what PPI?

cheers


----------



## Tom (11 Dec 2010)

If you get the 400, the flow should be fine for them. Make it quite a tight fit when you cut it so it doesn't fall off when you turn off the flow.


----------



## Ben M (11 Dec 2010)

thanks, will do. 

what PPI foam should i use, and what diameter would be best?

EDIT: and do you know he dimensions of the 400?

cheers


----------



## dw1305 (12 Dec 2010)

Hi all,
I agree with the other posters, this is what I do as well. You can can add any size of sponge you like, small ones as a mechanical strainer with limited biological filtration capacity or large ones as the main biological filter.
<http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr10/dw1305/maxi-jet_attachment.jpg> <http://i464.photobucket.com/albums/rr10/dw1305/maxi-jet_diy_sponge.jpg>.
 As the main filter I use the 12" x 4" x 4" PPI10 blocks from <http://www.ketteringkoi.com/acatalog/Filter_Foam_Blocks.html> & <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=12412>
I cut the blocks into 3 x 4" sections, allowing you to clean them in sequence etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ben M (12 Dec 2010)

Thanks. In post 10 of the last link, where is the long scaffold from? and how much is postage for the 12" x 4" x 4"? i can't find it on the website. and would a 4" cube block be enough for a 40l shrimp tank without any other filtration?

cheers


----------



## dw1305 (13 Dec 2010)

Hi all,


> Thanks. In post 10 of the last link, where is the long scaffold from? and how much is postage for the 12" x 4" x 4"? i can't find it on the website. and would a 4" cube block be enough for a 40l shrimp tank without any other filtration?


The long scaffold is from a Koi web site, I usually just drill a piece of plastic waste piping rather than buying a scaffold.

I would think a 4" cube block would be fine as your main filter. The block are cheap to post, so it should only be a Â£2 ish postage, I think you need to order and then it comes up as an option before you pay. Nearly all Koi places sell these, so it maybe cheaper to buy one locally. 

TA Aquaculture http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/ is another source for sponges and they will sell a range of very reasonably priced ones. Have a look a the "Huey Hung" style and "spare" sponges, you see these in a lot of E. Asian shrimp tanks.

I always like to have a spare filter in every tank and a few "spare" spare ones for emergencies, this is the only reason for cutting the blocks up. I buy the 12" blocks because it is cheaper to buy 1 big block, than 3 small ones. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ben M (17 Dec 2010)

Tomorrow I might go back to buy the mp400. Just to make absolutely sure, are the other two defo too big? And if I were to grow mosses on the sponge, would that drastically reduce flow? I don't think the foam is labelled in the shop, so am I looking for a coarse looking one with bigger holes?

cheers


----------



## Ben M (19 Dec 2010)

any thoughts?

cheers


----------

